# Moo Brew



## PhilS (18/11/05)

Just shot into Moorilla this arvo to grab a bottle of wine & sample their beer.

I ended up buying 4X APA & 4X Pilsner, but the hefeweizen was equally nice. 

Here is a copy & paste from their website:-

WHEAT BEER 
A classic German hefeweizen, this beer is naturally cloudy with a vibrant yellow colour and strong foam head. Brewed at Moorilla's state of the art micro-brewery, the flavour is based around yeast derived banana and ripe fruit characters. Moo Brew contains no additives or preservatives and is not pasteurized. Store cold, drink fresh and enjoy. 

PALE ALE 
This is an American style hop driven ale, brewed at Moorilla's state of the art micro-brewery. Strong hopping leads to a pungent floral and citrus aroma, with a pleasant late bitterness. Moo Brew contains no additives or preservatives and is not pasteurized. Store cold, drink fresh and enjoy. 

PILSNER 
This Czech Pilsner style beer has a crisp, noble hop aroma and light malt and honey flavours. Brewed at Moorilla's state of the art micro brewery, Moo Brew contains no additives or preservatives and is not pasteurized. Store cold, drink fresh and enjoy. 





They do plan to brew other styles at a later time.

Has anyone else tasted their beer as yet?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/11/05)

Love the bottles.

What did they set u back PhilS?


----------



## wee stu (20/11/05)

Good to see someone other than tight arsed kilted home brewers putting champagne bottle to good use


----------



## PhilS (20/11/05)

From memory they were $5.00 each or packs of 4 @ $16.00.

These bottles are only 330mL, so quiet expensive considering they have not been pasteurised, no additives & no preservatives.

There is a slight yeast sediment on the bottom of the beer, but I am not yet conversant with yeast farming. h34r: 

All three of their brews seem very fruity, both in flavour & aroma. Scottsdale Brewery also rocked up on the same day as I see he also had a thread on Moo Brew :chug: 

I could be pursuaded to send 1 of each to the Great yeast swap & have an expert opinion of the taste


----------



## Justin (21/11/05)

Quite nice beers.

There seems to be a little issue with consistency but this might be teething problems too or handling/storage. The pilsner I had on tap was superb IMO but the bottled one I had at another function was a little bit ordinary. Looking forward to trying it on tap again. T42 has it on tap down on Salamanca/Docks area.

The APA has generous amount of Cascade hop flavour and aroma and it quite nice, but quite grassy too. But it's nice to see some hops in a beer.

Haven't tried the wheat beer yet, but will be very interested to try it.

They definietly have a cool bottle, very unique but they payed big $$ for some artist to come up with the label designs which are pretty ordinary designs in my opinion. Very first grade ish, or is that modern artistic flair?? :blink:

Cheers, Justin


----------



## PhilS (21/11/05)

Got to agree there Justin, all of their beers on tap were much better IMHO, or is that mainly to do with all beers in the pub atmosphere :chug: 

I haven't been down to T42 as ywt, but it's only 2 minutes away from work :lol: 

Off topic, I hear that there is another micro brewery starting up soon in the general Hobart area........


----------



## tangent (21/11/05)

LOL Stu!
I may not be a kilt wearer but I'm putting the feelers out for all the 1litre Omni bottles I can over the Festivus break 
23L brew Equals about 22.5 bottles 
and who can't drink at least 1L of beer in a wee session?

you take the east side, i'll take the west


----------



## Insight (22/6/06)

For those in NSW, I found the Pale Ale in George's Liquor Nest on Willoughby Rd, Crows Nest. Great drop, plenty hoppy and has a fat, creamy mouthfeel. I'm sure "fat" is the technical term


----------



## Finite (22/6/06)

I sampled their beers on my recent chrisy trip down to tassie. I really liked the hefe and pilsner? Nice extablishment but very over priced and their wines wernt anything special.


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

JUstin kindly sent me a bottle of each of the 3 beers in return for some brewing equipment i sent down to him.

Thanks again mate. 

The pils was great. I got the impression it was a Pils only brew with saaz hops. a bit plain but a nice, clean, crisp, refreshinh brew that i would be happy to brew myself.

The pale ale. Again i got the impression it was made with nothing but Pils malt but had a nice hoppy finish. I generally dont like american Pale ALes but his was a nice drop. just lacked malt in a big way, as did the pils.

The weizen...............mmmmmmmmmmm.

It was a bit........... i dont know. Stale.

It didnt have that freah bannana/clove character that it should.

The beer was good but i felt their yeast selection was poor. and its the yeast that makes the wheet beer !

their bottles and labes were the best i have come across.

I recon they woulb be great fresh off tap. 

Kind of makes me think of how my brews are affected by traveling half way across the country by post to a comp.

Does it stale them????????

they still did ok in comp but sometimes the coments dont match the beers i have here.

mmmmm something to think about.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/8/06)

PhilS said:


> PALE ALE
> This is an American style hop driven ale, brewed at Moorilla's state of the art micro-brewery. Strong hopping leads to a pungent floral and citrus aroma, with a pleasant late bitterness. Moo Brew contains no additives or preservatives and is not pasteurized. Store cold, drink fresh and enjoy.



Had the Pale Ale about 5 minutes ago. What a top drop!  

Sort of a LCPCA wannabee but really nice in a real, wholesome sort of way. The late/dry hopping is really in your face without being OTT. :super: 

Could drink it all day.

Edit: Top marks for the highly inventive bottles and labelling. Great standout for a crowded bottlo shelf/fridge without being green or clear. 

Warren -


----------



## joecast (7/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Had the Pale Ale about 5 minutes ago. What a top drop!
> 
> Sort of a LCPCA wannabee but really nice in a real, wholesome sort of way.



agreed warren. if lcpa is the standard, this comes closer than any other australian beer. its unfortunate though that i can get a six pack of lcpa for about the same price as four moo brew. the prices have been stable since their release, but hopefully we get some settling out if/when they come out with a new beer.
joe


----------

